

CSS Front-end Frameworks with comparison - afshinmeh
http://usablica.github.com/front-end-frameworks/compare.html?v=2.0

======
jbarrow
Really great comparison chart. One thing that I, personally, would like to see
is the relative sizes of each of the libraries (or at least their core,
minified includes). While it certainly wouldn't control my decision of which
framework to use, it would certainly be interesting to see which frameworks
achieve what functionality with x amount of code.

~~~
lowboy
Also helpful would be a brief list of functionality so you can make a
comparison more fairly. Bootstrap's minified 122kB css weight (with
responsive) is huge compared to that of Skeleton's 12kB, but the former has
more features. Or Toast, with it's 3.7kB min size but even fewer features than
Skeleton.

Skeleton: <http://www.getskeleton.com/>

Toast: <http://daneden.me/toast/>

Bootstrap: <http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

~~~
johnx123-up
FWIW, I think, Helium is the winner here under 30kb with Bootstrap look
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5108821>

------
zalew
Foundation 4 is ie9+ while there is a snippet to enable the grid for ie8 and
the rest should mostly work just fine
<http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/support.html> Foundation 3, which is still
supported, is ie8+ <http://foundation.zurb.com/old-docs/f3/support.php>

Bootstrap will also soon drop ie7 support in the 3.x branch.

~~~
afshinmeh
Thanks for your information and excuse me for this problem. We just manage
this project on Github, <https://github.com/usablica/front-end-frameworks>

Could you please report a bug for us?

~~~
zalew
np, submitted there

------
d23
I hate to be that guy, but the chart would be a lot more useful if the colors
were used to communicate something rather than just being pretty. Ideally
items that were better (e.g. were compatible with older versions of a browser)
would have more visual weight than those that were worse. The less/sass and
tablet/desktop sections do it better, but the browser section is pretty
useless.

~~~
afshinmeh
Thanks for your suggestion, but can I know why you think the browsers
compatibility column is useless? Should I change it to something better?

~~~
Hytosys
I think he means that the browser compatibility column should take advantage
of color as well. Maybe more attractive/brighter colors could be
representative of frameworks that are compatible with older browsers.

~~~
d23
Exactly. Browser compatibility is an important factor and is definitely
useful; it would just be nice if a quick glance could tell me whether a
particular framework was "more" or "less" compatible.

------
benburton
I really like Bourbon Neat: <http://neat.bourbon.io/>

~~~
afshinmeh
Hhhm, nice framework. We'll add it for next version, thanks.

~~~
brianfryer
Please do! Bar none, it's my favorite CSS framework out there!

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Missing root-css which is based on Stylus, and is imo the best framework.

~~~
afshinmeh
Could you please submit an issue on our Github for that?

------
lignuist
Great. It would be nice, to compare the size in KB also.

~~~
afshinmeh
Sure, yeah.

------
maebert
More detailed comparison of LESS frameworks: <https://coderwall.com/p/spkngq>

~~~
afshinmeh
Cool!

------
kurrent
Great list. What criteria are you using to sort this list?

I think it would be helpful to show the date of last development activity for
each framework, be it a most recent github commit or release date of latest
version. Some of the frameworks haven't been updated in over 3 years and it
would be nice to distinguish these quickly.

~~~
afshinmeh
Currently there's no mechanism for their sorting, but we'll add it for next
versions, good idea.

------
daeken
I used 960gs for the first time last night, to build the template for
<http://daeken.com/> (had to finally switch from Posterous). It was amazingly
simple, even for someone completely CSS brain-dead. Really can't say enough
good things about it.

------
leeoniya
neat. not digging the contrast in the browser section though. also, is there
really a need to show the huge barely visible browser icon next to each
figure? just use browser icons (in their native colors) as column headers.

~~~
afshinmeh
Thanks. Yeah good idea, I think we can change the table to prevent redundant
data.

------
gotofritz
Am I the only one looking at the 34 items in the list (34!!) and thinking "do
we really need all of these?" Isn't the sheer volume of new stuff constantly
coming out gone a bit out of hand?

------
jimymodi
What is the meaning of "SASS" and "LESS" column ?

~~~
afshinmeh
Shows the stylesheet language that used in the framework. lesscss.org or sass-
lang.com

------
FuzzyDunlop
This feels a bit sneaky: <http://cl.ly/image/3c0A471T1K1X>

~~~
afshinmeh
Ow, sorry :) I think we should change the text of the box.

------
bung
Sorry, but didn't someone release one of these all of two weeks ago? Sad
times...

------
netfeed
Oh, Block's grid system looks sweet, I've got to take a better look at that.

